# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Me ne fund po prezentohem edhe une.

## hot_prinz

Ne te vertete shumica e disave me njohin, si mendoj e pak a shume e paramendojne se si mund te jem, ne te shumten e rasteve bej shume humor miqesisht. 

Ne rregull ndoshta me shume se miqesisht, me zonjat dhe zonjushat.

POR, pika me e rendesishme e prezentimit eshte nje fakt qe une se kam treguar, e as nuk me ka pyetur direkt deri me tani, e kam cekur ne nje vend me humor para ca kohe, por askush nuk me pyeti me thelle per te.




> Pinko sja ke qellu fare. : @pp
> Aty i kam, prit ti llogariti, kur jam da me grun e pare e jam *martu* me grun e dyte jo, po kur jam nda me te dyten e jam *martu* me te treten. : @pp
> 
> Ajo foto eshte diku 26-27 vjeqar. : @pp


Une jam i martuar. 

E pranoj se ishte e pajustifukuar, e jam munduar tu ndrroj kahje bisedave, e zakonisht i zgjidhja disa me te forta per biseda, e i menjanoja ato qe jane me te ndjeshme, por koheve te fundit edhe ato te fortat u dorezuan.

Dua te sqarohem tani se s'dua qe te lendohet ndonje, sdo t'mund t'ia falja vetes, nese ndonje eshte lenduar deri me tani, i kerkoj falje. 

Nese s'pranon falje atehere me duhet te bisedoj me gruan per zgjidhje te reja. 

Nuk do te jete e lehte, do te jem ashtu e keshtu i vdekur.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## thirsty

prezanton veten dhe nuk me permend mua

jam i zhgenjyer tek ty  :i ngrysur:

----------


## loneeagle

Prezantim me te sinqert nuk ka haahahahah. Urime per martesen. btw kush te ka bere presion te besh nje prezantim kaq te sinqert :P. hello thirsty hope all is well with you.

----------


## thirsty

> Prezantim me te sinqert nuk ka haahahahah. Urime per martesen. btw kush te ka bere presion te besh nje prezantim kaq te sinqert :P. hello thirsty hope all is well with you.


Hello 
Reze bubureze  :ngerdheshje:  


my knee hurts

----------


## loneeagle

blame it on HP lol, ti po vrapoje te lexoje ket teme kaq serioze and you got hurt :P i hope you will feel better.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

nuk e morra vesh per cfare do zemerohen te tjeret ketu, por sidoqofte mire se u prezantove  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## riduana

Obobobobo ja paske thyer zemren zonjushave te forumit ahahha Hot_pribx te trasehgoghesh lol edhe me nje 3 kolopuca ishalla  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## anita340

I poshterrrrrrrr ...Me shuajte cdo shprese tani. I keq. Do te te vras. :i terbuar: 

Hahahahahaah sje normal ti . Rri edhe nja dy vjet kujtohu, tani beje prezantimin.

Edhe nime cudi prinz. Qysh sia pasna ba vetes kurre kete pyetje............ Hahahaha. I gjori prinz ,mendon qe toka sillet rreth tij. Jo djalo jo toka e ka boshtin e vet hahahaha.

Shaka prinz. U trashegofsh.


Ps E femije a pate?

----------


## teta

o hot o   :Mos:  :

po une isha tuj ti marr masat mor...hmm ,hmmm,e kam edhe nje tjeter favorit ketu,ok nuk kam ca te beje gjith perqendrimi nga tjetri... :syte zemra: 

 :Lulja3: 
hajde mor perhajr,inshalla,eshte e mire ajo qe te te afrohet sado pak

----------


## Marya

mire se u prezantove hoto
s'para kemi vene re ndonje flirt nga ana jote, por hajde mo, mbase ne kane zene syte lesh :buzeqeshje: 
ajo qe bere , tregon se je njeri me sadopak vlera :buzeqeshje: 
c'me pelqen tek ty se je gjithmon duke u mek nga te qeshurat dhe nuk  gerricesh kot

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Her tjeter mos na i thuaj gjerat kaq troc aman permbahu pak  :perqeshje: 

Nejse mir se na u prezantove , meshkujt si puna tende kaq te sinqert jan specie ne zhdukje  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Besoja

Mirëseerdhe por të gjitha ama nuk na i ke thënë...e di vetë ti.

Kalofsh bukur!

----------


## Deni_Boy

*MIr se erdhe hot prinz... Ja kalofsh sa me mir!*

----------


## hot_prinz

Po shkruaj prej bodrumit, mos po me vret dikush para se ta shkruaj kete postim, 
Anite prit vetem pak.  :buzeqeshje: 

Keni parasysh, se ne keto kushte emocionale e kam veshtire te shkruaj ndonje gje me kuptim te plote, por gjithsesi do te mundohem, ndoshta ne nje kohe tjeter do shkruaja dicka tjeter, por ne jemi te roberuar ne kohe, keshtu qe po shkruaj si nje rob i kohes.

Do te le shume fjale te zbrazeta brenda fjaleve, sepse ne njeren ane do te behej teksti i gjate si permbledhje ne anen tjeter sdo t'kene kuptim. Ne te vertete doja ta takoja njeren, nje person qe ka patur shume rendesi ne jeten time, e dija se do duhej ta shkruaja se jam i martuar per hir te tjereve, por me duhej te shkruaja me letra te mbyllura. 

Ndoshta duket si e pandjenja por definitivisht nuk eshte ashtu, po te shprehem sinqerisht do te ishte me e paparashikueshme. 

Sido qe te jete, pika kryesore eshte se postimi i radhes edhepse i korigjuar nuk ishte i plote, se aty nuk perfundon historia:




> Eh Teta po mi zbulon varret e vjetra,
> 
> me duhet ta revidoj postimin e me hershem, nuk isha i sinqerte me ty.
> 
> Une nuk kam ikur, ishte hera e pare ne jete qe me gjithe zemer doja dic., me heret isha mesuar te kaloj kohen duke u dashur nga tjeret, kjo situata per mua ishte e re. U mundova t'ja sinjalizoj ndjenjat e mia per te me gjithe mundesite e mia, ajo me thoshte se i nevojitej kohe.., kohe e cila mua me vriste dita dites. 
> 
> *Une ika, ktheva njehere koken dhe mu duk se me kerkonte, por nga pasiguria si besova me, nuk doja te kthehesha me ne ato ditet e mehershme.. ehhhhh...*


Kjo ne te theksuar se ka vendin e gjitha aty, tani mund ta plotesoj. 
Une nuk ika, problemi ishte se une pas asaj kohe, jo nje dite, jo nje muaj, por vite, isha i martuar, dhe me duhej ta mirrja vendimin me te veshtire ne jete.. 

Se dij se sa e keni te qarte por, kjo qe shkruaj ju ofron prane meje me shume se..   :syte zemra:

----------


## hot_prinz

> prezanton veten dhe nuk me permend mua
> 
> jam i zhgenjyer tek ty



Mos tu hapen ty rastesisht chackrat e dashurise?  :ngerdheshje: 
We are bros, you forgot it?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## hot_prinz

> Prezantim me te sinqert nuk ka haahahahah. Urime per martesen. btw kush te ka bere presion te besh nje prezantim kaq te sinqert :P. hello thirsty hope all is well with you.



Hej **** falemnderit, askush vetem ndergjegja.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## hot_prinz

> nuk e morra vesh per cfare do zemerohen te tjeret ketu, por sidoqofte mire se u prezantove



Rexhina nuk e dij, falemnderit.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## hot_prinz

> Obobobobo ja paske thyer zemren zonjushave te forumit ahahha Hot_pribx te trasehgoghesh lol edhe me nje 3 kolopuca ishalla



Riduana, 
sa me fat ishe ti qe u inkuadrove vone.  :ngerdheshje: 

Shaka.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## riduana

jo une ti kisha hedhur syte hot_prinz por po prisja mom e pershtatshem te te propozoja por...me kto qe ne the zenra ime u keput si nje lule ahahhah

----------


## hot_prinz

> I poshterrrrrrrr ...Me shuajte cdo shprese tani. I keq. Do te te vras.
> 
> Hahahahahaah sje normal ti . Rri edhe nja dy vjet kujtohu, tani beje prezantimin.
> 
> Edhe nime cudi prinz. Qysh sia pasna ba vetes kurre kete pyetje............ Hahahaha. I gjori prinz ,mendon qe toka sillet rreth tij. Jo djalo jo toka e ka boshtin e vet hahahaha.
> 
> Shaka prinz. U trashegofsh.
> 
> 
> Ps E femije a pate?




Anitaaa, 

tregoma vendin ku do te dal ne shenjester, do te jem aty, 
vetem gjuaj mire, e mos me le gjalle e per gazep.  :ngerdheshje:

----------

